

The Best Alternative Playlist on Spotify - sunrising

A 2140(for now) tracks playlist made mostly of
post-rock + post-hardcore + post-metal + emo-jazz<p>...and this is not algebra :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;open.spotify.com&#x2F;user&#x2F;sun2rise&#x2F;playlist&#x2F;6QDMOiNTKZF6hGzj3L13aO<p>or<p>spotify:user:sun2rise:playlist:6QDMOiNTKZF6hGzj3L13aO<p>Have Fun!
@sunrising
======
ksakhuja
Post should be called Hacker Alternative Playlist. Then its appropriate.

------
mailslut
Is this really the place for this?

~~~
sunrising
what? your comment?

